# thou art puking pox marked scut! Shakespeare insult kit if you've nothing better to do



## Ella (Aug 14, 2007)

ok, I admit it. I'm easily amused.

So, in a bizarre set of circumstances, perhaps when you come to find yourself at the Renaissance fair arguing with the haggis seller about the proper exchange rate and the going price of a young fair maiden, or any other, extremely likely scenario wherein which forth you find yourself needing the dirtiest insults ever penned by a genius, perhaps even aimed towards me for the copious lack of punctuation and or separation in this very long sentence, you will come to be very grateful for this link, or perhaps not, considering the dribble which you read to get to it. Either way, here is the Shakespeare insult kit.

http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/shake_rule.html


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweep on, you fat and greasy citizen!


----------

